# Glow in the dark plants... What's your take?



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

I've seen them in Petco and contemplated getting one but my questions are:

Would they be good for them? The light I mean... I bet it wouldn't glow all night... but would they get flaring at it or something?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I had one and it was great! They dont mind it. Its more like enrichment. My only problem was the plastic. It tore part of his BEAUTIFUL fins.


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ah, that could be a problem :[


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

The plants only glow about 20 mins. I had several about 7 years ago, they may glow longer now. I got the grass one it didn't have any sharp edges it was cool! Though during the day with the light on the green color the plants are, its kinda weird looking.


----------



## Dingles (Jan 12, 2010)

I had one of those once, for my first betta.
I liked it, and I always felt it would be nice for the betta to have a tiny bit of light (like moonlight). I have a Sylvania 'DOT IT' LED light that I shine in my current bettas tank so that there's a small subtle stream of light shining in.
She doesn't mind it at all. So I'd get some! I only don't have any now cause I'm using real plants

(Also, have you seen bettas sleep? LOL it looks so funny!)


----------



## CataclysmKitten (Mar 20, 2010)

I could imagine a sensitive fish flaring at them, but I can't see the harm in trying one out. They won't glow all night, even if you have light shining on them during the day.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't think it would be strong enough to keep them awake. If anything, I think it would be entertaining for them while it shines.


----------

